# %Rechnung



## iFeRoNiX (7. Aug 2012)

Hallo Liebes Forum, ich habe vor langer Zeit versucht mich zu Regestrieren aber es ging nicht. 
Endlich gehts jetzt 

So zu allgemeinen Frage:
mir wurde eine Aufgabe gestellt und ich bin leider noch zu dumm dafür, hab vor 3 Tagen im Praktikum angefangen mit Java zu programmieren und ja, da Mathe eh nicht mein stärkstes Fach ist, bitte ich euch um Hilfe. Arbeite mit Eclipse

Aufgabenstellung:
Eingabe: Stückzahl (int) und Einzelpreis (double)
Bei mehr als 10 Stück gibt es 5 % Rabatt, bei mehr als 50 Stück gibt es 10 % Rabatt.
Ausgabe: Gesamtpreis.


Wenn mir jemand diese Aufgaben lösen könnte wär ich sehr erfreut 
Und bedanke mich jezt schon mal..

EDIT:
Ich hab gelesen das ihr keine Hausaufgaben macht, ich bin im Praktikum.

Also ich mache ein Praktikum als Systemadministrator, und nicht als Programmierer, da wir in der IT Abteilung sitzen kam einer auf die Idee mir aufgaben im Programmierungsbereich zu stellen.
ich weiß nur das man die Mainmethode da braucht und sonst hab ich leider keine Ahnung vom Programmieren, ich hab gehofft das hier jemand so sozial ist und mir hilft.

Auf der Website hat der Mitarbeiter die Aufgabe her, auf Seite 3 die Aufgabe.
Wie gesagt, ich komm damit nicht zurecht..
Bitte daher um Hilfe.

http://www.pellatz.de/downloads/c_aufgaben.pdf


----------



## Gast2 (7. Aug 2012)

Hausaufgaben lösen wir hier nicht.
Was hast du genau versucht? Wo hats da gehakt?

Wenns dir nur um den Rechenweg geht:

```
int gesamtPreis = 100;
double rabatt = 0.05; // 5%
double preisNachRabatt = gesamtPreis * rabatt;
```

EDIT:
Danke tfa


----------



## tfa (7. Aug 2012)

Wobei eine int-Variable nicht besonders gut geeignet ist, den Wert 0.05 aufzunehmen.


----------



## iFeRoNiX (7. Aug 2012)

Ich hab gelesen das ihr keine Hausaufgaben macht, ich bin im Praktikum.

Also ich mache ein Praktikum als Systemadministrator, und nicht als Programmierer, da wir in der IT Abteilung sitzen kam einer auf die Idee mir aufgaben im Programmierungsbereich zu stellen.
ich weiß nur das man die Mainmethode da braucht und sonst hab ich leider keine Ahnung vom Programmieren, ich hab gehofft das hier jemand so sozial ist und mir hilft.

Auf der Website hat der Mitarbeiter die Aufgabe her, auf Seite 3 die Aufgabe.
Wie gesagt, ich komm damit nicht zurecht..
Bitte daher um Hilfe.
http://www.pellatz.de/downloads/c_aufgaben.pdf


----------



## bone2 (7. Aug 2012)

wenn die bei einem systemadmin wollen, das du ein wenig programmierwissen hast, dann solltest du dir zumindest ein paar grundlagen anschauen...

Java Tutorial interaktiv - Programmieren lernen mit Java


----------



## Noctarius (7. Aug 2012)

Zumal es als Sysadmin nicht ungewöhnlich ist Grundwissen Entwicklung zu haben. Aufgabenautomatisierung und andere Jobs brauchen auf Shell-, Perl- oder sonstige Skripte.


----------



## Bile Demon (7. Aug 2012)

iFeRoNiX hat gesagt.:


> [...]da Mathe eh nicht mein stärkstes Fach ist[...]



Auch wenn ich verstehen kann, dass Mathematik nicht jedem liegt, von einem angehenden Systemadministrator kann man doch erwarten, dass er sowas wie Prozentrechnung auf die Reihe bekommt. Das ist Mathestoff der 6. oder 7. Klasse.


----------



## tribalup (7. Aug 2012)

Bile Demon hat gesagt.:


> Auch wenn ich verstehen kann, dass Mathematik nicht jedem liegt, von einem angehenden Systemadministrator kann man doch erwarten, dass er sowas wie Prozentrechnung auf die Reihe bekommt. Das ist Mathestoff der 6. oder 7. Klasse.



Und sollte nach einem kurzen Blick in z.B. Wki klar sein wenn man logisch denken kann.


----------

